# course controll بتاع شركه انبي للبترول



## مصطفي القرش (24 مارس 2008)

دا course controll بتاع شركه انبي للبترول هي الي عملاه للمهندسين عندها مفيد جدا

download here

http://rapidshare.com/files/101854000/Process_Control_EMPI_COURSE.pdf 

اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## الجناحي (25 مارس 2008)

the link does not work


----------



## ديديا (26 مارس 2008)

ممكن هذايا أخي


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (29 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## نائف (2 أبريل 2008)

ممكن رفعة على رابط اخر؟


----------



## ziedan (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

